# Ease of cleaning on XD



## pintail1069 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have always heard that a glock has very few moving parts, and that cleaning is very simple. How does the XD compare to this?


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

xd is very easy to clean, as easy as glock i would say


----------



## gmanpma (Mar 16, 2007)

I have 2 xd's, the 45 compact, and the 9mm sub. I do not own a glock, but I can not imagine anything easier to take down and clean than these guns. Piece of cake.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most of your modern guns are very easy to take down and maintain. XD is just as easy as Glock, SIG, Beretta, etc.

Heh, when I was a goofy teen, I would have my friend time me on field-stripping dad's 1911 blindfolded. My best time was 11 seconds, IIRC. Could easily cut that in half with a modern gun, though.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

pintail1069 said:


> I have always heard that a glock has very few moving parts, and that cleaning is very simple. How does the XD compare to this?


Basically the same. You lock the slide in rear-most, flip a switch and let her come forward. Squeeze the trigger and the slide falls off. Getting the barrel out and such is pretty much the same as anything else made in the last 5-10 years.


----------

